# [Test] Octagon SF 1008 HD Intelligence



## evolutionchaos (16. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*


Einleitung
Technische Details
Lieferumfang
Design/Aussehen
Ausstattung
Praxis
Fazit

*Einleitung*

Da mein alter Receiver das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, musste nun ein neuer her. Wie bei vielem schaut man sich erst mal um und stellt fest, es gibt massenweise Auswahl. Wofür soll man sich also nun entscheiden?

Um die Suche einzugrenzen, sollte der Receiver natürlich DVB-S fähig sein und auch HD Sender empfangen können. Um eventuell mal Pay-TV zu nutzen wäre ein CI-Slot auch von Vorteil. Des Weiteren sollte nach Möglichkeit auch eine Festplatte vorhanden sein. Das Ganze also in einem Gerät und am besten auch nicht sehr teuer.

Da fiel mir der Octagon 1008 HD auf. Dieser bietet all diese Features und ist durch die Möglichkeit, eine externe Festplatte anzuschließen, anstatt gleich eine interne an Board zu haben, auch noch relativ günstig.

Der Hersteller war mir bis Dato unbekannt. Doch die technischen Daten verheißen positives. Schauen wir mal, ob sich dies auch bestätigt.


*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lieferumfang*


Octagon 1008 HD – Receiver
Fernbedienung (inkl. 2 Batterien)
Handbücher

*Design/Aussehen*

Das Design ist sehr ansprechend. Die schwarze Front mit den abgerundeten Ecken wird durch den Aluminium Akzent sehr gut in Szene gesetzt. Die Frontanschlüsse sind hinter einer einfach aufzuklappenden Blende versteckt. Die Schriftzüge sind nicht aufdringlich und stören nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Display hat eine Blaue Schrift, welche den aktuellen Sender anzeigt. Diverse andere Informationen werden mit Abkürzungen oder kleinen Symbolen in weiß und rot darüber angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt unter dem Display sind die Tasten ON/OFF und Channel +/- zu finden. Diese hätten etwas größer ausfallen können. Denn so sind Sie nur schwer zu drücken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten macht die Verarbeitung einen sehr guten Eindruck und es sind keinerlei weiteren, negativen, Kritikpunkte zu finden.


*Ausstattung*

Der Receiver ist mit allen gängigen Anschlüssen ausgestattet. An der Rückseite befinden sich HDMI-, SPDIF-, Chinch-, LAN, SAT-  und USB-, sowie Stromanschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Front befinden sich die CI-Slots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Praxis*

In der Praxis hat der Octagon 1008 sowohl Vorteile, als auch ein paar kleine Macken.

*Menüs/OSD*

Die Menüs sind leider etwas fummelig und unübersichtlich geraten. Aufgenommene Sendungen können beispielsweise nicht via eigenem Menüpunkt, sondern nur in einem Untermenü abgerufen werden. Positiv ist allerdings der Funktionsumfang zu bewerten. Wobei Octagon hier  teilweise über das Ziel hinausgeschossen zu sein scheint. Anwendungen wie ein Taschenrechner haben für mich nichts auf einem Receiver zu suchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man sich erst mal in das Menü eingearbeitet, findet man alle nötigen Funktionen. Dazu gehören unter anderem natürlich Sendersuchlauf (welcher verhältnismäßig schnell geht) mit Radio- und TV-Sendern, EPG, Timer, Netzwerkeinstellungen für Firmware Updates, Kindersicherung und Sendersortierung.

*EPG (Electronic Program Guide)*

Das EPG bietet alles, was man braucht. Beginn und Laufzeit der Sendung, sowie kurze Informationen über den Inhalt sind schnell gefunden. Auch einen Balken, welcher zeigt, wie weit die Sendung fortgeschritten ist, gibt es.

*Aufnahme/Timeshift*

Ein sehr schönes Feature ist die Option, eine externe Festplatte via USB anzuschließen und dadurch die Aufnahme, sowie die Timeshift-Funktion zu erhalten. Der Anschluss ist schnell erledigt und die Festplatte kann im Menüpunkt „Speichermedien“ in verschiedenen Dateisystemen formatiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe FAT32 gewählt, da man dieses auch an einem Windows Rechner öffnen kann und somit die Festplatte auch noch für andere Zwecke nutzen kann.

Für die Timeshift-Funktion muss man nicht unbedingt eine große Festplatte nutzen. Es funktionieren auch USB-Sticks. Eine Entsprechende Größe von mind. 8GB sollte man allerdings berücksichtigen, da sonst nicht genügend Zwischenspeicher zur Verfügung steht.

Die Aufgenommenen Dateien kann man an einem Rechner sogar über den Windows Media Player öffnen und sich anschauen.

Durch die Timeshift-Funktion hat man die Möglichkeit das Fernsehprogramm zu pausieren und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fortzusetzen. So verpasst man nichts mehr von seiner Lieblingssendung. Die maximale Rückspulzeit liegt bei 120min. Sie kann bis auf 30min reduziert werden.

Hat man im EPG durch zweimaliges Drücken der "OK"-Taste eine Sendung zur Aufnahme markiert, erscheint einige Minuten vor beginn der Aufnahme eine Meldung, dass der Kanal gewechselt wird, falls nötig. Die Aufnahme selbst lief problemlos ab. Um sicherzustellen, dass auch der komplette Anfang und das Ende mit aufgenommen wird, kann man eine entsprechende Vor-/Nachlaufzeit einstellen.`Auch im Standby Modus schaltete sich der Receiver im Test zur 5 Minuten vor Sendungsbeginn ein (Je nach Vorlaufzeit) und schaltete sich danach wieder aus. 

Ist die Aufnahme abgeschlossen, kann man diese leider nur via Untermenü im Menü Speichermedien erreichen. Mit dem Punkt "Wiedergabeliste" gelangt man in einen Dateibrowser, womit man dann zur entsprechenden Aufnahme navigieren kann. Praktisch ist die sofortige Vorschau der Aufnahme in einem kleinen Fenster. Die Aufnahmen werden standardmäßig im Hauptverzeichnis der Festplatte abgespeichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Abspielen der Aufnahme funktioniert einwandfrei. Mithilfe der Richtungstasten kann man schnell an eine bestimmte Stelle springen. Mit den Vor-/Zurückspultasten kann man dann noch genauer an die gewünschte Stelle springen.

*CI-Slots*

Wie einfach/kompliziert die Nutzung einer CI-Karte von der Hand geht, konnte ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich keine besitze. Aufgrund der Beschreibung im Handbuch scheint dies aber nicht sehr kompliziert zu sein. Leider ist kein CI+ Slot vorhanden.

*Bildquallität*

Das SD- und HD-Bild ist m.E. sehr gut. Im Vergleich zu einem Humax iCord HD und einem Philips DSR 5005 empfinde ich dieses sogar als besser. Die Upscaling-Funktion auf 1080i kann natürlich kein richtiges HD-Bild ersetzen, verbessert allerdings das normale SD-Bild ein wenig. Der Unterschied fällt wahrscheinlich erst bei größeren Bildschirmen (>32") deutlicher auf. Beim Upscaling können Auflösungen zwischen 480i und 1080i gewählt werden.

*Umschaltzeiten*

Die Umschaltzeiten sind sowohl im SD-, als auch im HD-Betrieb gut. Sie liegen meist bei 2-3 Sekunden. Bei HD-Sendern dauert der Umschaltvorgang im Schnitt 1 Sekunde länger.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG5A_vO8xyo

*Updates*

Mithilfe des Netzwerkanschlusses kann man ganz einfach via Internet ein Firmwareupdate ausführen. So ist man immer auf dem neusten Stand. Octagon bringt meist Quartalsweise neue Updates heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fernbedienung*

An der Fernbedienung gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Alle nötigen Funktionen sind vorhanden und sie funktioniert meist auch in der letzten Ecke des Sofas. Sie liegt außerdem gut in der Hand und ist nicht sehr schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nettes Gimmick ist der Clip, der die Klappe des Batteriefachs festhält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weitere Funktionen*

Des Weiteren gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit Favoriten-Listen anzulegen. Sowohl die Listen, als auch die einzelnen Sender können durch ein Passwort geschützt werden.


*Fazit*

Der Octagon 1008D ist im Gesamtpaket ein sehr guter Receiver. Bild und Ton werden sowohl in SD, als auch HD einwandfrei wiedergegeben und es macht richtig Spaß damit fernzusehen. Gerade die HD-Sender sind ein Augenschmaus.

Für Einsteiger und Personen, die einen Receiver einstecken und nichts mehr einstellen wollen, ist er allerdings leider nicht geeignet. Das Menü ist hierzu zu irreführend und Einstellungen nicht auf den ersten Blick zu finden. Für alle, die allerdings auch etwas Zeit investieren wollen und können, kann man den Receiver nur empfehlen. Denn ist er einmal eingestellt und läuft so wie man es will, ist kaum noch etwas zu bemängeln. Somit kommt es letzten Endes, wie immer, auf den Käufer an.

Octagon SF 1008 HD bei Amazon.de

Nachzulesen gibt es den Test, wie immer, auch auf PictureChaos.de.

----

Ich hoffe der Test hat euch gefallen. Falls ihr weitere Fragen habt, einfach stellen. Über Feedback freue ich mich natürlich immer


----------



## flow87 (2. Februar 2013)

danke für den tollen Test. Hast du den Receiver noch immer im Einsatz??


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2013)

flow87 schrieb:


> danke für den tollen Test. Hast du den Receiver noch immer im Einsatz??


 Schreib auf seine Pinwannd oder so er war seit September nicht aktiv.


----------



## evolutionchaos (3. Februar 2013)

Receiver ist immer noch im Einsatz und funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## flow87 (3. Februar 2013)

Hast du schonmal Dateien am PC geschnitten?

Mich interessiert der Octagon 1008C SF SE+, weil der eine CI+ Schnittstelle hat. Zu dem kannst du mir nix sagen oder???


----------



## evolutionchaos (6. Februar 2013)

Nein, leider nicht :/


----------

